# Where is the water pump located on a 28F RL-S 5???



## Bob G (Aug 22, 2004)

Does anyone know where the water pump is located on a 28F RL-S 5th wheel? I can hear it but can't find it







. I want to install a winterizing kit.
Bob


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Can't say that I do, but there are a few folks here that have that unit, perhaps they will chime in.

I will give you a few examples of where the water pump can be found on TT's though. On a few models, it is located under one of the dinette benches. On the 26RS's, it is located in a void under the fridge. It is only accessable by removing the screws of the kick panel, and there isn't much room to move around. I would look somewhere in the vacintity of your fresh water tank fill/city water hookup. It probably isn't too far from there.

Tim


----------



## Bob G (Aug 22, 2004)

Bob G said:


> Does anyone know where the water pump is located on a 28F RL-S 5th wheel? I can hear it but can't find it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found it! It's located under the bath room and is accessed through the side storage door.....remove a panel......and there it is







a long way from the fresh water tank.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

The water pump is under the bathroom as some one said. You go through the storage door on the right side the hot water tank by pass is on the other side through the driver side storage door not to bad to get at.
Ken


----------

